# Fulcrum Wheels?



## Rum_Runner1 (Feb 10, 2006)

I was wondering what you guys could tell me about Fulcrum wheels, cause I might be buying some new wheels. More specifically could you tell me about Fulcrum Racing 5 wheelset.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Um ... what do you want to know?

They are round. They have spokes.

Heh. They're Campagnolo, and by all reports more decent than some other inexpensive wheels. They cost more than a handbuilt that would offer similar performance, but look a lot prettier.


----------



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

*fulcrum wheels*

very interesting, i was just going to post the same topic to see if any one knows about these wheels. such as; are they smooth, strong, dainty, durable that type of thing. there is no listing for them in the review section? what can you all tell us about them?


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

I have no experience with Fulcrum, but I do have plenty of experience with Campy pre-built wheels. Since you are talking about the 5s, I'll discuss Campy's lower-end wheels, the Ventos. My experience has been they are strong, and durable, and roll well. They are a bit on the heavy side, like the Fulcrum 5s. 

I expect the 5s to be great wheels for the money. Here is the drawback: Campy and Fulcrum replacement rims and spokes are very expensive. I've been running Campy rims and spokes for years, and not needed to replace anything, fortunately. If I needed a new rim, it would be cheaper to buy a new wheel than to rebuild one of their lower-end wheels. 

I bought my pair of 2006 Ventos from 11speed.com for under $190 for the pair including shipping to the U.S. Even if I did have to buy a new wheel, I could still use the old hub for spare parts and I wouldn't be out too much. 

Handbuilts for the same price would be a good choice as well. Centaur or 105 hubs 14/15 db spokes, DT, Open Pro, or Velocity rims.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

The Fulcrum 5's are Campy's direct competitor to Ksyrium Equipes.

I would find the extra $ to go for the Fulcrum Racing 3's which are positioned to compete with the Ksyrium Elite. However, from what I have seen this year, there are some great deals available on the SL's now, and some smart shopping can probably procure a pair of SL's for the same price as the Racing 3's.


----------



## zigare (May 16, 2006)

Fulcrum Racing 1 has been used by three pro-cycling team, quick-step would be the famous one of others, Paolo Bettini, and Tom Bonnen had proven at the Paris-Robouix and Giro. It was tested by the top greatest man of the cycling world, at least again, threre are different versions, for pro and for market like Zipp series, except that the price is not pretty as well. Considering to buy one though its weight is a bit heavier than mavic ssc sl.
Wish its performance will prove I pay what I gain


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

zigare said:


> Fulcrum Racing 1 has been used by three pro-cycling team, quick-step would be the famous one of others, Paolo Bettini, and Tom Bonnen had proven at the Paris-Robouix and Giro. It was tested by the top greatest man of the cycling world, at least again, threre are different versions, for pro and for market like Zipp series, except that the price is not pretty as well. Considering to buy one though its weight is a bit heavier than mavic ssc sl.
> Wish its performance will prove I pay what I gain


Quick Step never rode Fulcrums at P-R, they, and indeed most of the peloton, prefer to ride good old handbuilts over the cobbles.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I wish I could find a detailed review of the Fulcrum Racing 3 wheels... they're incredible cheap overseas.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Agree, No Fulcrums at PR*

From the cyclingnews website (on Tom Boonen's bike):

"...subtle changes made to Tom's ride for Roubaix, specifically the hoops and rubber, modifications that apply across the whole Quick.Step team. "It is a special wheel for Paris-Roubaix with a Campagnolo hub and rims, but it [the rim] is flat [box section] not (puts his hands in a 'V' shape) for more comfort, and 32 spokes front and rear," he says. "The tyres are also special - 25mm tubulars made by Hutchison, both front and back.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2006/apr06/roubaix06/?id=/tech/2006/features/boonen_time


----------



## Metz (Aug 31, 2005)

*I have a set of Fulcrum 3's*

And they are my current favorite all-arounder. I also have a set of Am Classic 420's and Reynolds Cirro MV's. I like the Am Classics as well but they are a bit finicky (my front makes a wierd noise above 30 mph that I can't diagnose, I've had to true them a few times - just enough stuff that I don't fully trust 'em). The Cirros aren't really everyday wheels for me so I won't compare them. 

I got the Fulcrums last Fall and thought they were a bit harsh even on my Winter Ti bike but when I changed the rubber from Conti 4 Seasons to Conti 4000's I really started enjoying the Fulcrums. I porbably have at least 3k on them. They feel solid, stiff and while they're not lightweight they aren't heavy either. I've had them over 50 downhill in a slight crosswind and felt confident. They get compared to the K Elites but I had some Elites and they would sometimes flex enough that my wheel magnet would start touching the sensor if I was standing and big-ringing over a short hill. Not so with the Fulcrums. I had some K SSC SL's and the Fulcrum 3's compare favorably other than being a little heavier. Anyway, I really like them and plan on using them as my workhorse wheelset until they die. FYI I'm a quasi-Clydesdale at 6-4, 195.


----------



## zigare (May 16, 2006)

I am planning to set my Cervelo R2.5 with Fulcrum Racing 1wheel, and have considered about two months. I measured Racing 1 weight about 1620g much heavier than Mavic SL or ES around1500g but it did roll better than Mavic it suprised me that maybe the spokes are wilder and bigger as it stretch to the rim or mabye the Hub is designed in excellence.
it is smooth, fleshy, elegant and stiff and But I have to spare more budget to afford them which comparing to the MAvci es is 200gram lighter than Fulcrum. I think I would like to try on this new brand.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

zigare said:


> I am planning to set my Cervelo R2.5 with Fulcrum Racing 1wheel, and have considered about two months. I measured Racing 1 weight about 1620g much heavier than Mavic SL or ES around1500g but it did roll better than Mavic it suprised me that maybe the spokes are wilder and bigger as it stretch to the rim or mabye the Hub is designed in excellence.
> it is smooth, fleshy, elegant and stiff and But I have to spare more budget to afford them which comparing to the MAvci es is 200gram lighter than Fulcrum. I think I would like to try on this new brand.


The Ksyrium SL's weigh aroung 1620 as well, the ES weighs around 1530 so there's nowhere near 200 grams difference. The Fulcrums don't need rimtape either.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*Fulcrum Racing 3's*

I just picked up a new pair of Fulcrum Racing 3's for $400 on Ebay which I plan on using as an all around training wheel. Didn't want to pay the hight $$$ for a set of Mavic's and figured the extra weight is minimul compared to the cost.


----------

